# New Crawling Skeleton (Part 2)



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So neat! This little demon could be used all year!  Thanks so much Dave


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Terra!
We could probably add this as a future project for the Prop Building Group since these parts are readily available now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I really, really, really want to do this!!!!! A Prop Building Group would be WONDERFUL!! 
Your tutorial is great Dave, but I'm sure I'll be p.m.'ing you.  (remember I'm Blonde. lol)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, Cathy. Yes, don't be afraid to ask any question. I'm happy to help.
I'll probably be building another one myself soon. If I discover an easier/better way to perform any of the steps I'll update it here.
Good luck with your build!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

are there two adaptors needed, one for each motor, i see 2 wires on each motor, but the adaptor only has two...?

Thanx

Wayne


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Just one 500 milliamp (or larger) power adapter is needed. I found it easier to solder about six inches of wire to each of the two motor power terminals and re-assemble the motor housing. I then solder those wires to the power adapter wires.
So each of the two power adapter wires will have two motor wires soldered to it. (One from each motor.)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

NOTE: One step I forgot to add to the tutorial. After completing STEP 3 (Making the Wing Boards) use a dremel tool with a sanding attachment to round off the INSIDE of the round hole where the arm will go through. The arm won't rotate correctly without doing this.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a very awesome prop!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Great work dave, looks very cool.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks!
Anybody started making one yet?


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

i just stumbled across this! i NEED to make one or 2 of these.... I realize this is a very old thread. can you Dave tell me about the motors (i have no electrical, electronics skill;s) it seems the motors you used on your skelly are long gone. what kind of "torque" do these require? what are the demensions/specs of the motors


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Eigengrau,
I wish you lived near me, then I could just loan you one or two. Yes, those motors are very had to find now. There is a seller here on the forum that is selling a newer version of the vent motor.
The old motor had really good torque, but I have no idea on the actual specs of the motor. Supposedly these new motors are comparable to the old one as far as performance. Here's the link:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-merchants/129832-12vdc-new-vent-motor-sale.html

Good luck with your build and let me know if I can be of any help!


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

My latest prop based on Daves design...


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

where's part 1?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's part 1...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/86826-new-crawling-skeleton-dual-motor-pt-1-a.html


I went to Dave's profile, clicked on "Find Latests Started Threads" and bookmarked it. Dave's got enough great ideas to keep you busy for a while. 
(Here's a link to his list of threads.... http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php?searchid=928772)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Gobby! I need to start paying you as my personal assistant! LOL

Very cool prop, drzeus! Does he actually crawl around? What motor did you use?


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

HI Dave. I am utilizing your dual vent motor design. I am considering converting it to a single motor (those damn vent motors are quite the commodity these days!).
He does crawl...just slightly. His torso turned out just a tad too deep and the arms barely touch the ground. I could fix it easy enuff by building up the bottom of the elbows so they may contact, but I'm wondering if it isn't best as is. This way I don't have to chase the thing all evening! 
He is constructed of Aluminum and PVC. His rip cage was made from a spiral of Polypropylene tubing (which worked very well). Running off off 8 AA cells.

Just finished up my Toxic Barrel 2 this evening too. Will post soon...

Thanks for the accolades
DrZeus!


----------

